# workbench



## jxmcguire1 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm actually making sawdust and chips today while producing a usable workbench. I have sufficient hardware and wood (red oak, open grained, but in hand and sufficiently strong) for the base and top.

My main dilemma at the moment is an appropriate height to make to upper surface of the bench. I've read a few books about bench design and looked at some available benches, but the question remains unresolved.

I intend for the bench to be general purpose with regard to height in that it can be used both for hand work and machine work. I'm about 5 ft 8 and have long arms trlative to my height. The target height being considered for the bench is 29 inches, with the idea of using captive blocks at the bottom of the base to raise the height of the bench top as needed.

Does that seem a reasonable choice?

I have to get going on this, since I started the getting ready to get ready to get ready . . . process back around October or so. Any input from y'all is certainly appreciated, since I certainly don't really have any idea what I am doing.

I don't need a pretty bench, it needs to work simply and well enough to not need any thinkin about it after it's done for a year, maybe two. I'm sure that later I'll want to make other benches, but for now, getting on the road is the most important.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2012)

I measured to the bend in my wrist when standing- that worked for me. i used red fir for top- and red oak for frame- I love my bench- but will be building another this year. Bought a very nice 40 lb wilton vice on ebay $70 with shipping.

[attachment=3714]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2012)

Joe, That sucker is 350 empty-I love it. I can really be pushing on something and it never moves. New top will be Doug fir again- I like the softer top- if I drop something I want top to take beating. Legs will be live edge WALL-nut. I have room for 2. Also I like making benches, the big mortise joints are fun.


----------



## jxmcguire1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys, for the information. That will help some. Pictures soon. I wouldn't want to go to all that trouble to find out my bench doesn't exist!


----------

